

Egyptian Blue: The Color of Technology - acsillag
http://www.artinsociety.com/egyptian-blue-the-colour-of-technology.html

======
205guy
Forget about Egyptian Blue and its techno-wonders, did you see the link to
Mummy Brown?

[http://www.artinsociety.com/the-life-and-death-of-mummy-
brow...](http://www.artinsociety.com/the-life-and-death-of-mummy-brown.html)

Far more fascinating. tl;dr: for several hundred years, Europeans traded in
Aegyptian mummies (real ones and various imitations thereof) first for
apothecary medicine (ergo consumption), then as paint pigment. Horatio must be
spinning in his grave ("there are more things,... etc.").

------
gdubs
Reminds me of the color of the SGI Indy.[1]

1:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_Indy](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_Indy)

------
chipsy
Now imagine how many techniques get lost on a daily basis because only a few
people knew them and they left that workplace.

------
bcherry
I thought this was going to be about how it seems like half of all consumer
tech companies use a hue near Egyptian Blue for their logos or other primary
colors.

~~~
drdeadringer
As a "fan" of the color blue, I enjoyed the history lesson.

~~~
cju
Do you know the book "Blue: The History of a Color" by Michel Pastoureau? As
far as I know it's the more complete on the topic.

~~~
drdeadringer
Cool -- thanks for the tip!

